# Mass producing Macarons



## tiktwo (Aug 8, 2013)

Dear chefs,

I am a new bakery owner who needs advice on baking French Macarons. Let me give you a bit of information about what I'm doing at the moment.

I use a french meringue method and mix up a batter of 120 shells at a time (in my kitchenaid artisan series). Then they go into the oven 1 tray at a time (40 shells at a time, middle rack of a regular home oven)

I would like to be able to produce around 500 macarons per day, how should I improve my production? ie. What type of mixer do I need? Do I have to switch to Italian meringue? Is there an oven out there that will allow me to do more than one tray at a time without ruining quality of the shells?

Thank you all, any suggestions are appreciated.

KT


----------



## cbm4 (Jul 3, 2011)

If you would like to do a larger batch a Italian meringue is much better for that.  Also a convection oven with a variable speed fan will allow you to bake more than one tray at a time.  The trays will still need to be rotated.  For the mixer a larger stand mixer always will help.  A 12 or 20qt mixer will allow you to up your pars greatly.


----------

